
All about Unit Testing – Minimal Post - vaib
http://techblog.panghal.com/blog/2017/02/25/need-know-unit-testing-minimal-post/
======
codr4life
I generally try to stay as far away from mocking and stubbing as possible, and
I have the scars to back that up from wasting countless hours on restructuring
over-engineered tests to deal with minor implementation changes. Integration
testing is where the rubber meets the road, which means more information for
less effort.

